# Bitrates des films pour AppleTV



## freefalling (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous et chacun ,

J'aimerais profiter de mon AppleTV avec des films en HD (j'ai un TV Sony Bravia 42"). Seulement voilà, j'ai téléchargé beaucoup de séquences (bandes annonces notamment) en 720p, mais beaucoup possèdent un bitrate supérieur à 5Mbps, soit le max autorisé par Apple en HD.

Pourtant, en naviguant sur des forums etc, j'ai bien lu des choses comme ceci :



> "As for the videos maximum bitrate, that 5Mbps isnt a hard limit. The Apple TV will accept files that include data spikes as high as 12Mbps. Also, the maximum data rate is dependent on the final movie size"


Source

La question est donc de savoir comment faire lire à l'AppleTV des séquences de plus de 5Mbps ? J'ai -évidemment- ajouté au boîtier la possibilité de lire bien d'autres formats que le H264. S'il y avait donc des "manipulations" à faire, j'ai les mains habituées au cambouis


----------

